# Opinions on lenses for a Canon 7D



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I already have a 70-200 and a 28-135. If you were me, what would your next lens be? I like to take pictures of flowers, butterflies, caterpillars, landscapes, scenery, portraits of friends kids, etc...Just trying to buy ONE more lens that will fill int he gaps that my others do not cover. If you suggest a lens, please tell me why it's the best. THANKS


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Your current lens fill the mid range pretty well so I would suggest a wide angle like a 12-24 or maybe a true macro since you like taking photos of butterflies. Most macros take pretty decent portrait shots also.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

MichaelW,

I agree with a wide angle zoom for landscapes and scenery, but I'm not seeing a 12-24mm lens in the Canon EF lens lineup. Another consideration could be a EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5, except that it leaves a small gap in coverage between 22mm and 28mm.

Budget permitting, the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM would be a good choice as well, and would provide complete overlap from 16mm to 200mm.

SoccerMomma,

On the other end of the focal length spectrum, I think the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM may be the lens with the most "bang for the buck" in the Canon product line. It's well suited for pictures of birds & other nature shots, flowers, butterflies, caterpillars, portraits of friends kids, etc... The only caveat is that the best results might be obtained with the use of a tripod.

Here are a few shots I took with mine, also on a 7D, July 30th at the Houston Museum of Science Butterfly exhibit.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Wide angle, I highly recommend the Canon 10-22. L quality glass. All my landscapes are with that lens.
On the long side, I have been pleased with the Sigma 150-500 OS. Majority of my birds are done with that one.
The 7D has micro adjust. I recommend you use that. There is a program I use to cal all my glass, Focal http://www.reikan.co.uk/focal/index.html. I use the pro version, very simple to run and works very well. The pro version will even set the amount automatically in the camera for you.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

The 12-24 would need to be another brand, but there are some good ones out there. Those are great shots you posted.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

The 11-16 is a Tokina lens. I've seen good reviews, but would like to hear from everyone who may know anything. I'm trying to make an educated decision since I don't want to put down a big bag of change on something I won't use.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

With the crop sensor the 7d has try the 16-35 works pretty good and would fill the gap in your equipment.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Except 16 mm x 1.6 crop is not wide angle anymore. The 10-22 is a much better choice on a crop body, with much better corner sharpneess too, even over the MKII versions of the 16-35. I have both and the difference is noticable.

10-22 at the state capitol



















I have a 10-22 and other lenses for sale right now, will make a better deal for 2coolers: http://austin.craigslist.org/pho/3181347950.html


----------

